#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize

## Mohamed

*Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize | 24.6 MB*


A requirement for any architect, HVAC Engineer, Home Performance Contractor, or Building Scientist. Rhvac makes heating and cooling load calculation and duct sizing as easy as they can be - with one-click help on virtually every input, favorite material lists, automatic error checking and more. Try it today and see if it isn't the most user-friendly and powerful load calculation and duct sizing program you can get.


This is one of two programs approved by ASHRAE to perform manual J load calculations. It is easy to use and comes with everything you need including a drawing board. The only drawback is that it does not include an unlocker for the Manual D Ductsize portion of this program. Please note that Elite's Ductsize 6 is only for commercial buildings. Therefore, the Manual D Ductsize portion is a necessity. If you have a ****** or ***** for the Manual D Ductsize portion, please post it and save some starving students

Install Info


Unzip, unrar and install the application.
Use our keymaker to generate your personalized license file, then load it into Rhvac to register program by going to [help/about/copy licence file] then select the generated file from keymaker.exe

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize

----------


## wonder_004

Sir,
This is not working,
please provide me the link once again

thanks,

Ajay Kumar







> *Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize | 24.6 MB*
> 
> 
> A requirement for any architect, HVAC Engineer, Home Performance Contractor, or Building Scientist. Rhvac makes heating and cooling load calculation and duct sizing as easy as they can be - with one-click help on virtually every input, favorite material lists, automatic error checking and more. Try it today and see if it isn't the most user-friendly and powerful load calculation and duct sizing program you can get.
> 
> 
> This is one of two programs approved by ASHRAE to perform manual J load calculations. It is easy to use and comes with everything you need including a drawing board. The only drawback is that it does not include an unlocker for the Manual D Ductsize portion of this program. Please note that Elite's Ductsize 6 is only for commercial buildings. Therefore, the Manual D Ductsize portion is a necessity. If you have a ****** or ***** for the Manual D Ductsize portion, please post it and save some starving students
> 
> Install Info
> ...

----------


## azeezy

Rhvac quickly and accurately calculates peak heating and cooling loads for residential and small commercial buildings in accordance with the eighth edition of the ACCA Manual J. The Heat Transfer Multipliers (HTM values) for all the walls, windows, doors, and roofs listed in Manual J are stored and automatically looked up by the program as needed. Although HTM values are taken from Manual J directly, the user does have the option of entering his own U-Value for each wall, roof, or glass section so that a modified HTM value is used. Design weather data for over 1500 cities is built-in to the program. In addition, the user can revise the existing weather data and add additional weather data as desired. Zoning cfm adjustments are automatically handled by the program as needed. Other outstanding features include exterior glass shading, ventilation air, miscellaneous latent loads, default room data, automatic rotation of the entire building, hydronic heat calculations and much more.

Besides calculating peak heating and cooling loads, Rhvac can also calculate the length of tubing needed for hydronic radiant floors. It also calculates your duct sizes in accordance with Manual D, as well as the static pressure loss of your duct system, showing you the static pressure requirement of your system fan. Duct sizing options include all types of duct materials, height and width restrictions, velocity limits, and more. Additionally, Rhvac creates sales proposals and selects hvac equipment. For equipment selection, Rhvac is provided with a database derived from ARI and GAMA of thousands of equipment models from over 80 hvac manufacturers. Standard air conditioners, heat pumps, furnaces, boilers, and ground source heat pumps are among the types of equipment Rhvac can select. The sales proposal feature of Rhvac prints key features of the proposed equipment and work to be performed. Also included are standard terms and conditions of the proposal. Rhvac shares data with Elite Software\'s Energy Audit operating cost analysis program, Ductsize, Quick Quote, and Drawing Board program. Rhvac can be used stand alone or in conjunction with any of these programs.



Features
.: Calculates peak heating and cooling loads in accordance with Manual J.
.: Calculates Duct Sizes, System Losses, and fan static pressure requirement in accordance with Manual D. Lets you enter the entire duct system, or only the path(s) with the highest pressure loss if you prefer.
.: Determines building tonnage and room CFM requirements.
.: Incorporates Manual J Addenda A, B, C, and D!
.: Links to REM/Rate, Architectural Energy Corporation\'s popular home energy rating tool.
.: Links to REScheck, DOE\'s energy codes program.
.: Links to the Energy Gauge USA home energy rating program.
.: New! Generates a Building Rotation report that shows you tonnages and room CFM requirements at each rotation.
.: New! Includes a Buiding Rotation Duct Size Preview window that shows you the heating and cooling CFM for each room or duct in the project for each rotation of the building, as well as the maximum duct size of all rotations.
.: Calculates hydronic radiant floor tubing length required.
.: Follows ACCA Manual J, 8th Edition. Rhvac is approved by ACCA.
.: Computes room by room, zone, system & building.
.: Calculates from manually entered data or directly from floor plans created with Drawing Board (sold separately).
.: Rooms and zones can be assigned to 15 systems.
.: Allows 1000 rooms grouped into 10 zones per system using drag and drop zoning techniques.
.: Allows 20 walls, 20 windows, 8 roofs, 6 floors and 6 doors per room.
.: Allows custom construction materials and descriptions.
.: Lets you specify lists of \"Favorite\" materials so you can select them easier.
.: Remembers your most recent material selections so you can reselect them easily.
.: Looks up HTM & U-values or lets you specify them.
.: Determines Adequate Exposure Diversity status.
.: Links to Ductsize, Energy Audit and PsyChart. The PsyChart program can import Rhvac system data directly into its Air Handler Model window.
.: No copy protection!
.: Displays psychrometric chart.
.: Lets you select equipment from ARI and GAMA databases.
.: Prints exploded color pie charts, bar graphs, and custom sales proposals.
.: Allows decimal feet, feet-inches or metric length and width dimensions.
.: Allows exterior shading (overhangs and offsets).
.: Provides inputs for summer & winter partition temperature differences


Jazakallah Khair Muhammad Elhagar!
New links
[hide]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mirror Megaupload
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Mirror 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
[/hide]

----------


## zaidi

Merci

----------


## bctian

Thank You

----------


## subramanian.R

> Rhvac quickly and accurately calculates peak heating and cooling loads for residential and small commercial buildings in accordance with the eighth edition of the ACCA Manual J. The Heat Transfer Multipliers (HTM values) for all the walls, windows, doors, and roofs listed in Manual J are stored and automatically looked up by the program as needed. Although HTM values are taken from Manual J directly, the user does have the option of entering his own U-Value for each wall, roof, or glass section so that a modified HTM value is used. Design weather data for over 1500 cities is built-in to the program. In addition, the user can revise the existing weather data and add additional weather data as desired. Zoning cfm adjustments are automatically handled by the program as needed. Other outstanding features include exterior glass shading, ventilation air, miscellaneous latent loads, default room data, automatic rotation of the entire building, hydronic heat calculations and much more.
> 
> Besides calculating peak heating and cooling loads, Rhvac can also calculate the length of tubing needed for hydronic radiant floors. It also calculates your duct sizes in accordance with Manual D, as well as the static pressure loss of your duct system, showing you the static pressure requirement of your system fan. Duct sizing options include all types of duct materials, height and width restrictions, velocity limits, and more. Additionally, Rhvac creates sales proposals and selects hvac equipment. For equipment selection, Rhvac is provided with a database derived from ARI and GAMA of thousands of equipment models from over 80 hvac manufacturers. Standard air conditioners, heat pumps, furnaces, boilers, and ground source heat pumps are among the types of equipment Rhvac can select. The sales proposal feature of Rhvac prints key features of the proposed equipment and work to be performed. Also included are standard terms and conditions of the proposal. Rhvac shares data with Elite Software\'s Energy Audit operating cost analysis program, Ductsize, Quick Quote, and Drawing Board program. Rhvac can be used stand alone or in conjunction with any of these programs.
> 
> 
> 
> Features
> .: Calculates peak heating and cooling loads in accordance with Manual J.
> .: Calculates Duct Sizes, System Losses, and fan static pressure requirement in accordance with Manual D. Lets you enter the entire duct system, or only the path(s) with the highest pressure loss if you prefer.
> ...



thankss

----------


## midesoj

Thank You

----------


## tunis_soft

Thank You

----------


## almega

Thank You

----------


## fhonda

Thank You

----------


## efallah

Thank You

----------


## pstriolo

Thank You

----------


## engrcaabaynickied

please ----- for trane trace 700. thanks

See More: Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize

----------


## joelbalinon

thank you for sharing this good software for us can't afford to have this...thank you once again...more power to all of you guys!!!!

----------


## servidor

gracias andaba buscandolo

----------


## Niceguy2

Anyone have a link to version 9 of RHVAC?  
(Drawing Board and Manual D Ductsize would be icing on the cake!)
$1139 is a bit much to ask of a simple homeowner with no business justification.
They should offer a discounted consumer license.
I just want to see how much heatpump my future home will need using my own calculations.

----------


## bendorf

Dear Friends
this thread was started from 2007 via a gentelman and thanks to him. also i can see 12 pages on it that all saying thanks. so thanks again
But right now we are in 2012. could anybody here give us some news about newer version of this sofware?
if yes
Please share it with guys
cheers all

----------


## mk.chy12

Please update if any have newer version. 

Thanks

----------


## joviaga

The links are dead.

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks

----------


## joelbalinon

pls kindly sent me a copy for the keymaker joel_balinon@yahoo.com.ph

----------


## josefreitas

please see this page and find more versions

h-t-t-p://www.sharaget.com/e/elite+rhvac

----------


## kalvarez

Thank you. I will downlnoad and compare with eQuest from DOE (US) which I fully recommend being freeware for heating/cooling load calculations, unfortunatly eQuest does not duct sizing. Warmest Regards

----------


## jordan23

Actually, I would be most grateful for the old version originally offered on the first page of this thread!!! Any way you could uploaded again for a chance  I could use it....??? I need to do some manual J calculations for my class and Elite RHVAC 8.01 would do just the trick! Then again, if anyone has a newer version I be very happy as well  :02.47 Tranquillity: 

I thank you in advance for your help,

Jordan

Original message:

---------------------------------------------------------------

Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize

Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize | 24.6 MB


A requirement for any architect, HVAC Engineer, Home Performance Contractor, or Building Scientist. Rhvac makes heating and cooling load calculation and duct sizing as easy as they can be - with one-click help on virtually every input, favorite material lists, automatic error checking and more. Try it today and see if it isn't the most user-friendly and powerful load calculation and duct sizing program you can get.


This is one of two programs approved by ASHRAE to perform manual J load calculations. It is easy to use and comes with everything you need including a drawing board. The only drawback is that it does not include an unlocker for the Manual D Ductsize portion of this program. Please note that Elite's Ductsize 6 is only for commercial buildings. Therefore, the Manual D Ductsize portion is a necessity. If you have a ****** or ----- for the Manual D Ductsize portion, please post it and save some starving students

Install Info
Unzip, unrar and install the application.
Use our keymaker to generate your personalized license file, then load it into Rhvac to register program by going to [help/about/copy licence file] then select the generated file from keymaker.exe


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jordan23

Just checking to see if a wonderful soul could share this software with me  :Acne: 



Your help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks





> Actually, I would be most grateful for the old version originally offered on the first page of this thread!!! Any way you could uploaded again for a chance  I could use it....??? I need to do some manual J calculations for my class and Elite RHVAC 8.01 would do just the trick! Then again, if anyone has a newer version I be very happy as well 
> 
> I thank you in advance for your help,
> 
> Jordan
> 
> Original message:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



See More: Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize

----------


## ashomar

I need it too, please.

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

I need d link again pls

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

please sir, do resend the link again bcos is like those other link are dead

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

pls i need the link. thanks

----------


## jay330

Any chance of re uploading this software for new aspiring students?

----------


## medmake

This is Full:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

medmake@mail.ru

----------


## jay330

thank you ver much sir medmake.

----------


## a_elgazar2007

ANY ONE HAVE ACOPY  FROM   Elite Software Chvac v8.01.221

PLEASE SHARE IT

----------


## t469

any new link for elite with manual D

----------


## DOKUNDOT

Hello Medmake,

Do you still happen to have Elite Soft RHVAC 9 as posted back in 2016.

The link no longer works and I was wondering if you could help out.

Thank you.

Dokun

----------


## DOKUNDOT

Hello Medmake,

Do you still happen to have Elite Soft RHVAC 9 as posted back in 2016?

The link no longer works and I was wondering if you could help out.

Thank you.

Dokun

----------


## bonjun

any updated link for this...

See More: Elite RHVAC v8.01.217 With Manual D Ductsize

----------


## RafaelCH

Sir,
This link does not work.
can you please provide me a new link once again

thanks,

----------


## milanfan

New links please

----------

